# IVF/Giving up smoking Nicotine Patches



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Could you PLEASE tell me if it is ok to use nicotine patches when doing ivf?
I am desparate to stop this but just can't do it on my own  
Jen
x


----------



## Succotash (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Bratt

It's probably worth speaking to your clinic about this and solicit their opinion.  Here's my experience though.  I do sympathise with you.  

I had stopped smoking well before our first cycle in 2003 using the NHS program and the lozenges.  Then we got DH's dx and I went off the deep end a bit and started smoking again.  I stopped again using the lozenges and took them the whole way through my treatment cycle including after ET though by that stage I was only using a couple of lozenges a day.

I did all this with my consultant's blessing.  His personal opinion was that it wouldn't affect treatment and was better to use NRT than smoke.  Anyway, got BFP and doesn't seem to have affected DS in anyway.  Born on his due date weighing 8lb 3oz.

Also, fyi, the NHS view on NRT in pregnancy is the same.  If a woman is having difficulty quitting then NRT is better than smoking as you are only receiving the nicotine and not all the toxins associated with inhaling the smoke.

Could you get yourself on one of the NHS Stop Smoking courses?  They really are very good.

I'm sure you'll get mixed opinions on this question.

Good luck, I know how hard it is, Succotash


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Bratt ,
I too was thinking of NRT before i started treatment , and had a long chat with my v helpfull chemist about it . The chemist said i would still be putting nicotiene in my body wether it was **** or patches . At the end of the day though i read that the chances of ivf being sucsessfull are reduced by aprox 40% if you are a smoker , and after reading the actual chances of ivf working anway i just couldnt justify smoking , after all if treatment works will you still want to carry on smoking with a beautifull baby growing inside you ??
I know very well how hard it is to stop smoking ( i stopped the day i started DR ing ) Have you been over to the stop smoking thread for some support ? That way you wouldnt have to go it alone ?
Wishing you luck ,
Freespirit x


----------

